# Delta 28-245 Bandsaw Help



## Steve in VA (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey guys,

I found a Delta 28-245 bandsaw for sale by the original owner. It has the 6" Delta riser, and he upgraded the motor to a 1 HP Baldor Farm Duty (I think it originally came with a 3/4 hp). It appears to be in very nice shape and runs smooth. All parts, other than the motor, appear to be original.

The original fence is also included, however there are no rails for it on the table, so I'll have to find some spare / replacement parts for that or somehow figure out how to make them. No miter gauge though.

I have a few questions:

Is there a go to source for replacement parts for Delta bandsaws?
Is anyone familiar with the 1 hp Baldor motor? It seems to run smoothly, but I don't have anything to compare it to. Is that enough HP for resawing or cutting thicker slabs (6" +/-) into blanks for the lathe?
What would be a reasonable price range be in for this saw considering the good condition, upgraded 1 hp motor, riser, and no fence rails?
Any and all other comments are much appreciated!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2019)

Delta 14" bandsaws - there've been tons and tons of them made over time. Mine was build in 1946 - and on the occasions that I've needed parts, I've never had an issue finding them. eBay is a great source for parts for this saw, if they are ever needed. If you 

Baldor motors are great - cream of the crop. Last I knew, still made in the USA. A 1HP motor will be great on that saw. I have a big, old 1/2 HP on mine - mine also has the rise block. It's never given me any trouble cutting anything I've asked it to.

Price depends on condition and local market. I see Delta 14" bandsaws sell from $150 to $600. I'd probably pay in the $350 to $450 range for one used.

For comparison, a new Grizzly 14", plus shipping, plus a riser block, will set you back about $825. On the other side of things, Lowe's sells a 14" Porter Cable for $450. And here's a post that details how to use a Jet riser block on the Porter Cable 14" bandsaws.

The Delta 14" is a great bandsaw. I love mine. But, to be honest, it doesn't excel at resawing or cutting thicker stock. It does ok to do it occasionally and I've done both with mine and made it work just fine. But as I'm looking at the prospect of a large amount of resaw work for some upcoming builds to take place in a year or so, I'm going to be looking at upgrading it to a larger saw more suited for the task.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2019)

It is a descent saw- That said- I abandoned all my Delta equip. when they abandoned taking care of their previous customers. There needs to be a penalty for that. You can find a used grizzly 17" in the top of @Sprung cost range. Better suited for what you want. That said price is king. how cheap is saw you are looking at..


----------



## Sprung (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah - that $600 upper end of range is an absurd price for a used 14" saw. I agree with Mike - at that upper end, you can start finding used 17" saws if you're patient enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 2, 2019)

Ended up getting this bandsaw today. Got it home and getting it cleaned up a bit this morning.

Off to the races now!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

